# Would you dump someone due to depression?



## Polaris (Jan 27, 2018)

So after reading this article; 


I was inspired to make this thread. For those who don't feel like reading it, it's about a girl who was dumped by her boyfriend because he was afraid that she'd eventually kill herself, due to depression.

I get that he wanted to spare himself the potential trauma of losing a loved one in such a horrible way. But there are different stages of depression and everyone handles their depression differently. I'm not sure what to think of his decision.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2018)

No, I would not dump a girl if she had depression.

Only dumping a girl on thre conditions:

1) She cheats on me

2) She no longer has feelings for me

3) She does something super, super disrespectful that rustles every fiber of my being.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Island (Jan 27, 2018)

I wouldn't dump her _because _she had depression, no.

If her depression was messing with the relationship, to the point of making me unhappy, then I'd consider breaking it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Jan 27, 2018)

No i wouldn't.


----------



## Lew (Jan 27, 2018)

I would like to say a definitive no, but I don't know.

This


Island said:


> I wouldn't dump her _because _she had depression, no.
> 
> If her depression was messing with the relationship, to the point of making me unhappy, then I'd consider breaking it off.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 27, 2018)

I think if she is depressed then you should be there for her to make her happy. Be there for her when she needs you the most when she is down. I think its awful to dump someone cause they are depressed. Though i guess not everyone can handle broken people. It's why some of my ex's left me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## MO (Jan 27, 2018)

Ava said:


> No, I would not dump a girl if she had depression.
> 
> Only dumping a girl on thre conditions:
> 
> ...


what about she hates your hooyo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 27, 2018)

Island said:


> I wouldn't dump her _because _she had depression, no.
> 
> If her depression was messing with the relationship, to the point of making me unhappy, then I'd consider breaking it off.



This


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 28, 2018)

MO said:


> what about she hates your hooyo?


Yeah that's a dealbreaker. Why would I want to be with someone who hates my mother?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't think that this question can have an answer at all. The question is very general. That depression can manifest in different ways and affect the relationship in several ways. Each situation is different, so I wouldn't dare generalize.

Depression is a problem, sure, but it can be dealt with in numerous ways. I understand both those who would or wouldn't leave the depressed person, other important details are the facts that I would use to judge whether it was okay to do so. And even then, I may be wrong.

Depression not to be taken lightly, because it can be caused by many different sources.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2018)

Shrike puts it quite nicely. It's really dependant on the situation and relationship as a whole;  on a superficial basic level my answer would be 'no' I'd just try to be a support pillar for her and try to be the light in the darkness that surrounds her, but whether that's actually doable or not in the grand scheme of things just depends on all the other factors. 

Though in general unless it was horribly toxic I wouldn't dump her over it.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 28, 2018)

It depends on how the depression manifests itself. If it made her insecure and she kept accusing me of shit or second guessing me then I don't think I could deal with that for long. If the symptoms were also extreme then I don't think I'd be able to support her. I've been in situations in the past where I've known depressed women and I might have comforted them a bit but in the grand scheme of things I couldn't do jack shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 28, 2018)

no way lol


----------



## Smoke (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh fuck yea. Immediately.

It's 2018. Gotta cut all the people who are bringing you down.

_"Baby, I know you're suffering, but your constant negativity is bringing down my game play. I already dropped from 23,682nd to 25,213th in the xbox rankings, since you've had depression. I hate to do this, but I think we're over."_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2018)

If I felt like us being in a relationship wasn't right for her mentally, then yeah I would end things.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 30, 2018)

No, absolutely no.
When i was 16 my i had a girlfriend that suffered heavy depression issues..she couldn't control her emotions. While she never tried to take away her own life she used to say comments like life would be better if she weren't born.. i feared it would affect her so bad that and i wanted to help her so much that  i even got into a fight with his father (he was one of the reasons of her depression as well) and i ended up beaten down. That was when i realized i did not know how to help her but just be there by her side. Afterwads she dumped me because she thought she was a burden to me.. i was totally broken. Either way i got to know she's still fine so she managed to overcome her depression a little or she's still fighting even if she didn't overcome it yet. That is more than i could ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jan 30, 2018)

Almost everyone is wearing a white coat here 

Yeah, I would leave someone who has a medical condition and does not wish to deal with it by medical means. Dark and scary after breakups and tough life - ok, this I can understand and carry out from the battlefield on my back, because this is something we can cure together with the beloved one. A medical condition when the person is so heavy that I, being myself not a happy-go-lucky flower, cannot carry it out and this person does not treat this condition - no. How can I even consider that this person wants me in their life because of love and not because it is convenient?

Like what the hell, you are talking about it as if it means "I was sad and he did not bring me a chocolate bar". It is a goddamn depression, if the sick does not want to get cured, it will not work out.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 30, 2018)

I would break it off if I felt some becoming dependant on me for their happiness. Depression on its own is fine but if it becomes my job in the relationship to constantly pick up this person's mood they can fuck right off.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 30, 2018)

i can tell who all the single people are itt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

Depends on the degree of depression. I wouldn't dump them if they had it, but if their depression was getting in the way of the relationship and making it unhappy all the time, it's best to leave because that's not healthy. 

I dated a girl who was always depressed every time I talked to her, and the relationship turned toxic. I tried helping her be happy, but ultimately there was nothing I could do, so I had to break up. 

For me it's not an immediate turn off, but in the future I'm going to decide more carefully who I date. It's best to not look for someone with problems that can put a major strain on the relationship, and instead look for a person who has the same mental capacity as you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 11, 2018)

Of course!
Being depressed means feeling like you're not worthy of people and you're doing them a favour by cutting all ties.
...Wait, you meant _theirs_, not mine.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 11, 2018)

I would do my best to be there and try to help them through it. But what if they begin to drag me down with them and we are both miserable? I don't think I could tolerate that sort of relationship. I've had my own problems with depression, anxiety, etc.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 12, 2018)

Depends on the situation of depression. If their dependent on me in making them happy that's not a healthy relationship and I would break it off and suggest they get help and walk them through that as a friend from afar, but if their not as severe as that then I'll help them out as best as possible because every one battles depression on and off it happens it's a part of life.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 30, 2022)

Literally my relationship life from my mid to late 20s. I was really quick to end a relationship when I got bored with someone I was dating, or life felt overwhelming.

I really got tired of the quarting process if anything. Going through up to no more than 3 dates with someone just to get into their pants when I knew good and damn well, I did not genuinely want to be with them. Started to literally feel sick with myself because I knew after awhile I was lying to myself and other parties.

That "being a player" shit is so whack, and Idk how people can sleep with themselves at night knowing they are disregarding people's emotions. It's not something I wanted to get used to, even though I guess I did it for a bit.


----------



## Esdese (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, I don't like weak women

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

